# Pulsmessung mit Echtzeitanzeige am PC



## Z3rberu5 (4. Juni 2015)

Hallo Community,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Gerät für die Pulsmessung. Ansich kein großes Problem, wenn ich nicht dieses gewisse Extra-Feature bräuchte 

Mein Problem ist folgendes... Ich suche eine Pulsuhr ODER einen Brustgurt für die Pulsmessung, wo ich die Messdaten in Echtzeit am PC anzeigen lassen kann. Egal was ich in Google zur Suche eingegeben habe, ich finde nichts. Wichtig ist, das die Pulsmessung nicht am Finger erfolgt, da der Finger die Maustasten bedient  Es gibt 1-2 Pulsoximeter die das was ich möchte können, aber diese bieten die Pulsmessung halt mit Fingermessung an, was mir nichts nützt.

Ich weiss das es sowas gibt und in der Praxis über Brustgurt realisiert wird, aber ich finde nicht raus welcher Hersteller das kann. Bekannte Anbieter wie Beurer, Polar oder Sigma haben zwar schöne Angebote, die Software bietet jedoch nur die nachträgliche Auswertung der erfassten Daten am PC an und das nützt mir nix, da mir die erfassten Daten egal sind. 

Wer schonmal die Pokerturniere von Stefan Raab auf Pro7 verfolgt hat, der sieht bei den Spielern ebenso den Puls. Jeder Spieler hat dort einen Brustgurt um, womit der Puls erfasst wird und oben links am TV dann angezeigt wird. Perfekt wäre, wenn ich genau das gleiche hinbekommen würde. Ich wäre echt Happy wenn sich hier ein Profi findet, der mir verraten kann, was für ein Produkt ich kaufen kann, damit ich die Pulsmessung am PC anzeigen lassen kann.

Vielen Dank vorab

Z3rberu5


----------



## Caduzzz (4. Juni 2015)

Hi,

ich vermute mal, dass es so etwas was du suchst nicht gibt bzw. dank Fernsehtechnik ins (TV)Bild eingeblendet wird. Ich habe von Fernsehtechnik keine Ahnung, aber: Puls ist nicht gleich Puls, viele Geräte, die man auch in Pflege- und Hilfebedarfsläden kaufen kann haben sind Batterie betrieben. Egal wie teuer und Hersteller, aber da kann es zu Messungenauigkeiten kommen, wenn die Batterie leer wird, von der "Eichung" mal ganz abgesehen bzw. endlose Diskussionen über Zuverlässlichkeit solcher "Heim+zu Hause Geräte" und ob wann+wie Einsatz erlaubt oder angemessen/notwendig/korrekt auswertbar

Nicht ohne Grund gibt's für 3 Euro "Sanduhren"bzw. Armbanduhren mit Sekundenzeiger um den Puls zu zählen/fühlen am Patienten  
Wenn du nicht unbedingt medizinisch darauf angewiesen bist, würde ich die Suche einstellen....wenn du für deine Let#s Play's auf deinem Youtubechannel gerne so etwas einblenden möchtest, fälsch es doch einfach und blende es ein^^ wird schon keiner kontrollieren  (pure Vermutung über Einsatz-nicht böse gemeint)

Bei Raab haben sie ein anderes Budget und können sich vielleicht richtiges medizinisches Gerät leisten ganz davon abgesehen > woher weißt du das die Werte bei RaabPoker echt sind?....Irgendein Bauchgurt oder Kabel am Finger im Fernsehen heißt noch gar nix

Und, was bringt dir das bzw. wo ist das Problem im nachhinein zu gucken wie hoch dein Puls war?

Grüße


----------



## Z3rberu5 (5. Juni 2015)

Hi Caduzz,

also das es sowas nicht gibt, das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, denn wenn Du schaust =>

Pulsoximeter PULOX PO-300 mit Farbdisplay und Alarm, inkl. Software fÃ?r Langzeitaufnahme: Amazon.de: Drogerie & Körperpflege

Dann gibt es sowas ohne Probleme, aber halt nur mit Fingersensor. Da ich den Finger zum Zeitpunkt der Pulsmessung/anzeige an der Maus haben möchte bzw. die andere Hand auf der Tastatur, suche ich funktionell gleiches Modell als Brustgurt oder als Armbandmodell. Habe halt Hoffnung das jemand diesbzgl. gleiche Idee hatte, sowas sich am PC anzeigen lassen zu wollen - egal aus welchen Grund - und mir verrät, welches Modell das kann.

Danke Dir aber dennoch für die Hilfe 

Gruss
Z3rberu5


----------



## Caduzzz (5. Juni 2015)

Hi,

ja..jein...ich gebe dir recht mit der RealtimeAnzeige am PC, aber wie du selber sagst ist das als am Finger :/   Im "normalen Handel" wird's vermutlich schwierig; frag doch mal deinen Hausarzt ob der 'ne Idee hat oder vielleicht gibt's derartiges med. gerät gebraucht (aber selbst dann vermute ich das das richtig teuer wird)

(und mit dem Grund wollte ich dir nicht zu Nahe treten!)

Grüße


----------



## syd020 (7. Juni 2015)

Kann man den Pulsoxymeter nicht an das Orhläppchen klippen? müsste eigentlich halten und auch anzeigen. Falls du die möglichkeit hast probier es aus.... ansonsten müsste ich ne Freundin fragen, die nutzen solche teile auf Station im KH.


----------



## Z3rberu5 (8. Juni 2015)

Hi Caduzz,

ich habe mich von Dir nicht angegriffen gefühlt, also Du bist mir nicht zu Nahe getreten  Mich ärgert es halt, das sowas augenscheinlich einfaches, nicht ohne weiteres möglich ist und irgendwie eine Wissenschaft draus wird. Mein Ziel ist es, das ich beim Live Streaming im Games Bereich, den Viewern/Zuschauern meines Streams den Puls in Echtzeit anzeigen lassen kann. Ich betrachte das für mich als einen Mehrwert, um sich aus der Masse der Streamer abzuheben und naja... wenn ich mir was in den Kopf gesetzt habe zu realisieren, dann bin ich halt recht verbissen und leben generell nach der Devise GEHT NICHT =  GIBTS NICHT 

Als nächstes werde ich mal die Liste der Pulsuhren Hersteller abtelefonieren, vielleicht haben die ja was als Lösung bzw. die Produktionsfirma von Stefan Raab seiner Gameshow... irgendwer wird das sicher wissen wie ich das hinbekomme 

@ syd020 ... ich scheue mich, mir so ein Oxymeter einfach so zu bestellenl, aber die Idee mit dem Ohrläppchen klingt gut. Vielleicht gibt es ja Pulsmessgeräte für das Ohrläppchen mit Echtzeitanzeige am PC 

Ich halte Euch auf jeden Fall up2date, was ich rausbekomme.... und falls doch wer eine Lösung hat, ich täte mir über Infos freuen.

Gruss
Z3rberu5


----------



## Z3rberu5 (8. Juni 2015)

### Update ###

Ich habe soeben mal mit den Leuten von Polar telefoniert und bei denen gibt es tatsächlich sowas. Lt. deren Aussage braucht man das H2 Herzfrequenzsensor Kit (Brustgurt) und dazu den Windlink Adapter. Letzterer ermöglicht die Echtzeitanzeige am PC bzw. stellt die Schnittstelle vom Brustgurt zum Computer dar. Ich habe das jetzt mal bestellt und kann Euch vielleicht Ende der Woche entsprechende Rückinfos geben, ob der Thread als "Erledigt" geschlossen werden kann.

Gruss
Z3rberu5


----------



## taks (8. Juni 2015)

Wie teuer ist das Ganze?


----------



## Schluffen207 (8. Juni 2015)

Lustig - Vor nicht all zulanger Zeit habe ich eine Werbevorstellung einer neuen Gamingmaus gesehen, die genau das tut, Puls messen und auf dem Bildschirm anzeigt, und auch den Puls deiner Teammates, sofern die auch diese Maus haben. Fand ich Sinnfrei, zumindest für normales "Gaming", ich weiß ja nicht was du vor hast.

Edit: NAOS QUANTIFIED GAMING , hier ist aber nicht die, die ich meinte, scheint also mehrer davon zu geben.


----------



## Z3rberu5 (11. Juni 2015)

@taks ... wenn man das ganze bei Amazon oder Polar holt, dann kommt man auf ca. 120-130 Euro. Ich hab es bei sportokay.com gekauft und für beides zusammen 99 Euro bezahlt.

@Schluffen207 ... ich wollte was genaues. Gibt auch Sachen wo anhand der Augen sowas gemessen wird, aber das ist alles noch unausgereift. Bei der Maus ist das Problem, das ich gerne meine Gaming-Maus weiter benutzen möchte.

Gruss
Z3rberu5


----------

